# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Stehe alleine da, Freund übernimmt keine Verantwortung für sich

## kerstin4858

Hallo zusammen, schön das es das Forum gibt!
Vor 5 Tagen bekam mein Freund(58) das Ergebnis seiner Biopzie:
(von 12 Stanzen 4 positiv auf der linken Seite) , PSA 6,0 , T2b, 
über mehr Werte ist er nicht informiert, Knochenszintigramm steht noch aus.

 Er brachte sofort einen OP-Termin für 14 Tage später mit nach Hause ohne ausreichende Aufklärung des Urologen. Auf Anfragen meines Freundes ob er noch den GV hinterher ausüben könnte(für ihn *sehr* wichtig), erklärte der Arzt das das Sexualleben normal weitergeht.  Und das obwohl auf *einer* Seite nervenerhaltend operiert wird! Ich hatte mich schon vorher informiert, so das ich völlig entsetzt war.Er weiß überhaupt nichts über die Nebenwirkungen einer OP. Der PK ist hinterher weg , 4 Wochen krankgeschrieben und das war es dann. Der Urologe ist ein "Gott in weiß" für ihn, er selber braucht so keine Entscheidung treffen und sich nicht weiter um seinen PK kümmern.
*Ich* muß jetzt sämtliche Informationen zusammentragen und suche  über eine Shg erstmal einen neuen Arzt. Auch macht mir der körperliche Zustand  in Bezug auf die OP meines Freundes sorgen, er wirkt mit seinen 58 Jahren 10 Jahre älter.(Fast 40 Jahre Nachtarbeit!).Von Natur aus sehr sehr dünn (70kg,1,85m),* hoher  regelmäßiger* Kalorienbedarf, nach körperlicher Anstrengung fühlt er sich schwach , selbst schnell gehen ist die Ausnahme.
Dieser Zustand ist für ihn schon seit vielen Jahren normal und ihm selber so gar nicht bewusst, es gibt auch keine festgestellten Krankheiten!

 Für Ratschläge dankbar und viele Grüße
                                       Kerstin4858

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß dich Kirstin,
es sind meist die Frauen, die für ihre Männer kämpfen und das finde ich super toll, weil uns Männern -zumindest den meisten- bei solch einer Nachricht einfach den Verstand raubt und klares denken nicht möglich ist!



> Auf Anfragen meines Freundes ob er noch den GV hinterher ausüben könnte(für ihn *sehr* wichtig), erklärte der Arzt das das Sexualleben normal weitergeht.


 Und, Gesetz der Fall, der Tumor ist agresiver wie


> (von 12 Stanzen 4 positiv auf der linken Seite) , PSA 6,0 , T2b,


 Dann soll mal der Liebe Dr. Urologe es deinem Freund mal erklären wie das mit dem GV weiter praktiziert werden kann?

Ich war damals 56 Jahre alt und heute noch, nach 10 Jahren... 



> *Ich* muß jetzt sämtliche Informationen zusammentragen und suche über eine Shg erstmal einen neuen Arzt. Auch macht mir der körperliche Zustand in Bezug auf die OP meines Freundes sorgen, er wirkt mit seinen 58 Jahren 10 Jahre älter.(Fast 40 Jahre


 Die Arztberichte kann nur dein Freund bei den Ärzten beschaffen, Dir werden sie keine Kopien heraus geben wollen, es sei den, dein Freund ist dabei!
Wegen des körperlichen Zustandes sollte er mal eine Knochendichte mit *qCT* machen lassen, es kann sein, daß er schon eine beginnende Osteoporose wegen dem Prostatakrebs hat!

Ganz wichtig ist es jetzt einfach alle Daten zu sammeln und die wichtigsten sind die vom Pathologen Anfangs PSA 6,0 ng/ml und T2b hast Du bereits angegeben aber der GS -> *Gleason Score* fehlt noch z. B. 3+3 od. 3+4 od. 4+3 u.s.w.

Bringe ihn, wenn Du ihn überzeugen kannst vom OP Termin ab, denn es sind noch viele andere Wichtige Daten und Möglichkeiten zu klären!

Alles Gute für Euch
Helmut

----------


## BurgerH

> Auf Anfragen meines Freundes ob er noch den GV hinterher ausüben könnte(für ihn *sehr* wichtig), erklärte der Arzt das das Sexualleben normal weitergeht.  Und das obwohl auf *einer* Seite nervenerhaltend operiert wird!


Hallo Kerstin4858,

die Aussage des Urologen, dass das Sexualleben normal weitergeht nach der RPE kann man so nicht ganz stehen lassen.

Wenn bei Ihrem Freund die Nerv erhalltende OP einseitig glückt, dann wird er mit Hilfe von PDE-5-Inhibitoren (Viagra, Levitra oder Cialis) eine Erektion erzeugen können, die für einen normalen GV (Penetration der Vagina) ausreicht.

Wenn die Nerv erhaltende OP nicht glücken sollte, gibt es noch weitere Hilfsmittel, um die verlorengegange Erektionsfähigkeit wieder herzustellen wie Spritze (SKAT), Kanüle (MUSE), Vakuumpumpe und Penisimplantate.

Was selten gesagt wird, geht beim Mann auch nach nicht Nerv erhaltender OP nicht alles verloren. Die Aussage beispielsweise von "Toter Hose" ist falsch, da die Orgasmusfähigkeit erhalten bleibt.

Wenn man die männliche Sexualiät vereinfacht betrachtet, wird sie zu einem Drittel durch das Testosteron gesteuert (, das die Libido und den Geschlechtstrieb erzeugt,) zu einem weiteren Drittel durch die Erektion und zu einem weiteren Drittel durch den Orgasmus, die Lusterfüllung.

Und die Orgasmusfähigkeit bleibt auch nach nicht Nerv schonender OP erhalten, da die Orgasmusnerven einen anderen Verlauf als die Erektionsnerven nehmen und bei der OP nicht tangiert werden.

Plakativ gesprochen wird also durch die OP nur ein Drittel der männnlichen Sexualität, die Erektionsfähigkeit gestört oder weggenommen. Zwei weitere Drittel bleiben bestehen.

Und mit Phantasie, Zärtlichkeit und Zuneigung kann auch ein "nicht erektionsfähiger" Mann ein sehr guter Liebehaber sein.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

PS: Wenn dem Manne das Testosteron durch eine Kastration (Hormonblockade oder durch die Orchiektomie) weggenommen wird, dann wird normalerweise auch die Libido und die Orgasmusfähigkeit genommen.

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Kerstin,

in welcher Gegend Deutschlands wohnt Ihr?

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Heribert

> (von 12 Stanzen 4 positiv auf der linken Seite) , PSA 6,0 , T2b, 
> über mehr Werte ist er nicht informiert, Knochenszintigramm steht noch aus.


Eine bessere Aussage für eine Beurteilung wäre der Vollständige Bericht der Stanzenhistologie, der u.a. Aufschluss über den Gleason Score, einer möglichen Infiltration in die Nervenscheiden und einem Befall der Samenblasen geben könnte. Bei 4 von 6 befallenen Stanzen auf der linken Seite, ist ein Kapseldurchbruch auch nicht mehr auszuschließen.
Das Knochenszintigramm gibt nur darüber Aufschluss ob der Tumor schon große, mehr als 5mm große Metastasen verursacht hat, was bei einem PSA von 6,0ng/ml unwahrscheinlich ist. Diese Untersuchung ist im Grunde nutzlos!

Bevor ich mich zu einer Op entscheiden würde, wäre eine bessere Abklärung mittels MRT/eMRT ob der Tumor sich noch in der Kapsel befindet, Voraussetzung für einen solchen Eingriff. Obwohl es beim MRT auch keine 100%ige Sicherheit gibt. Auf jeden Fall ist bei Kapseldurchbruch z.B. eine kombinierte Strahlentherapie mit Afterloading und 3D der operativen Entfernung der Prostata bei den Heilungschancen überlegen.

Bei der z.Zt. vorgesehenen Diagnostik ist ein Abwägen von Risiken der verschiedenen Therapieoptionen m.M. nicht in ausreichendem Maße möglich. So wie Du berichtest, ist seinem Urologen auch nicht viel an einer weiteren Abklärung gelegen, wenn der Op-Termin vorab schon festgelegt wurde.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## kerstin4858

Danke für eure Beiträge.

Ich habe meinen Freund  überzeugen können  weitere Ergebnisse abzuwarten.Die Angst auf meiner Seite ist jedoch groß, eine Entscheidung zu treffen die zwar das Leben auf lange Sicht erhält, aber keine mehr für ihn noch ausreichende  Lebensqualität beinhaltet.Jeder hat natürlich seine eigenen Prioritäten, wie oft werden sie aber angesichts eines möglichen tödlichen Verlaufes über Bord geworfen nur um später seine Entscheidung bitter zu bereuen?
Nach der Empfehlung durch eine SHG haben wir schon einen Termin bei einen neuen Urologen. Die Krankenakte werden wir heute abholen. Anscheinend werden die Unterlagen nicht ohne ein persönliches Gespräch herausgegeben,haben wir Schwierigkeiten seitens des bis jetzt behandelnden Arztes zu erwarten?

                                            Danke für eure hilfreichen Beiträge 
                                                   Viele Grüße
                                                  Kerstin4858

----------


## hulda_bauer

hallo kerstin, mein mann wurde vor 4 jahren einseitig nervschonend operiert ,und es ist nichts wie vorher, auch wir wurden nichtausreichend aufgeklärt, es geht erst mal nix und dann dauert es lange wir haben fast 2 jahre gebraucht und dann nur mit hilfsmittel ohne garnix wir haben alles probiert, jetzt sieht es besser aus aber von allein geht nix mehr, also lasst euch ausreichend aufklären und immer nach fragen, von allein sagen sie euch nix dazu wird immer gern geschwiegen, und dann alle möglichkeiten in betracht ziehen was es gibt .Wir wünschen euch viel glück dabei Gruß Hulda

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Kerstin



> Anscheinend werden die Unterlagen nicht ohne ein persönliches Gespräch herausgegeben,haben wir Schwierigkeiten seitens des bis jetzt behandelnden Arztes zu erwarten?


Wenn der Arzt nicht die Original Arztberichte, also die von seinen Kollegen nicht rausrücken will, daß Er zumindest sie kopiert an euch weiter geben muß!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## kerstin4858

Hallo alle zusammen!

Der Urologe blieb sehr freundlich, aber anscheinend lag ein Mißverständniss vor, er hatte uns nur die Ergebnisse der Prostatastanzung und den Gleasonwert mitgegeben. Wir müssen wohl noch mal hin.Der Arzt blieb bei seiner Behauptung das mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit die Gliedsteife( nach OP) nicht beeinträchtig wird. Die auf der linken Seite verbleibenden Nerven würden " ausreichen".Auf meine Antwort, das ich doch sehr viele negative Erfahrungberichte gelesen hätte, behauptete er das die Ursache  die sowieso durch das Alter ab 65  nachlassende Gliedsteife bei älteren Patienten (75%) sei.Da mein Freund aber zu den (25%) "jungen" Patienten gehört sollte er doch die OP wählen, die Lebenserwartung  wäre noch über 20 Jahre und so weiter.... 
Nun meine Frage: Sind die anderen alternativen Therapien schon so alt, das man über die Höhe der Lebenserwartung bei ihrer Anwendung Erkenntnisse hat?

Ich muss korrigieren:PSA 6,5 ,T2b , Gleason 6 (3+3)

In den Stanzen 2,3,4, und 5 sieht man atypische Prostatadrüsen, kleinlumig mit Verlust der  Basalzellschicht, die Drüsen in versch. Richtungen zeigend, teils cribriforne Strukturen, die Stanze 2 zeigt eine Größenausdehnung von 0,6mm, in der Stanze 3 sind es 4mm , in der Stanze 4 sind es 7mm, sowie in der Stanze 5 sind es 4mm. Die übrigen Stanzen sind tumorfrei, in der Probe 10 miterfesst Samenblasengewebe.    Positiv der Tumorzellen für P 504S bei Negativität der Basalzellschicht für 34 Beta E12 und CK 5/6
Prostatastanzgewebe mit Nachweis eines mäßig differenzierten Prostatakarzinoms in den Stanzen 2-5,( jeweils von links), Gleason 6(3+3),
HELPAB 1b. Die übrigen Prst.st. sind karzinomfrei

Was genau bedeutet dieser Befund???
                                                      Viele Grüsse 
                                                            Kerstin4858

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Kerstin,

Du schreibst in zwei Thread und das ist nicht sinnvoll! Das hier wollte ich Dir zu erklären versuchen!
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...43&postcount=5

Bitte, entscheide dich für die Fortführung eines Hauptthreads, ich denke, die Anderen werden es auch so sehen.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Stoeff

Auf meine Antwort, das ich doch sehr viele negative Erfahrungberichte gelesen hätte, behauptete er das die Ursache die sowieso durch das Alter ab 65 nachlassende Gliedsteife bei älteren Patienten (75%) sei.Da mein Freund aber zu den (25%) "jungen" Patienten gehört sollte er doch die OP wählen, die Lebenserwartung wäre noch über 20 Jahre und so weiter.... 

***********

....das hat mir mein Uro ( und ich finde zu Recht ) so ähnlich berichtet - die Statistiken sagen einfach zu wenig aus, denn dort sind viel Ältere erfasst genau so wie Diabetiker, Alkoholgeschädigte, Tablettenabhängige, enorm Fettleibige wie auch andere die schon jahrzehntelang nicht so grossartig gesund lebten.

Dein Mann ist schlank wie ich und fast genau so alt und 3+3 Gleason klingt für mich als Laie wie eine Früherkennung , und sowas plus etwas Glück plus guter Wille bei der Reha bietet allerbeste Chancen dass wirklich alles gut wird - so wie bei mir... - ich tipp mal, ich bin, auch dank Viagra, bereits zu ca 70% bis 80 % wiederhergestellt ( 10 Monate nach der OP ) was das angeht und damit kann ich bestens leben 

....und da es ohnehin ( so gut wie ) keine Alternative gab/gibt zur OP sag ich mal... Augen zu und durch - das wird schon gut gehen ; -)



LG Stoeff

----------


## Anonymous1

> ....und da es ohnehin ( so gut wie ) keine Alternative gab/gibt zur OP sag ich mal... Augen zu und durch - das wird schon gut gehen ; -)


Na, Stoeff, da hast Du aber was angezettelt!

Ansonsten freue ich mich sehr für Dich, dass es Dir gut geht 10 Monate nach OP und es bei Dir gar nicht so nach den schrecklichen OP-Neben- und Nachwirkungen klingt, die hier im Forum immer wieder so eindrucksvoll beschrieben werden.

Alles Gute weiterhin!
Dieter

----------


## hulda_bauer

hallo kerstin, wenn du nähres wissen möchstet wie es danach ausieht dann schreib mir eine private nahricht ,ich werde es dir dann mal erzählen gruß hulda

----------


## kerstin4858

Hallo Helmut
Danke für den Tipp, bisher viele wertvolle Hinweise. 

Viele Grüße
Kerstin4858

----------

